# Lucky snarly face



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky turns a year old this month and has never ever so much as snarled or done anything remotely aggressive. He gets matted very easily because his coat is becoming very coarse and his new puppy friend drools all over him when they play and he gets matted. I brush him every other day and he still has mats. Today my husband took out some mats and then tried to shave his paws. He curled his lips and was very upset. Our groomer said he was one of the most well-behaved dogs she has ever groomed. I do most of the grooming now myself so I don't want this to happen again. What should I do? Maybe it is normal?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

When my dogs had longer hair or it tended to get tangled easily, I'd brush at least once a day...just quickly if that was all that was needed. But I wouldn't go as long as every other day. Now that mine are clipped quite short, I can go every other day. Just now...they're about ready for a groom again so it's a little longer and it needs it every day. So, it just depends. If you feel like it's getting matted that soon, maybe every day would be better, Maybe one thorough brushing/combing and one quick once over before bed. If he's getting matted and it takes too long to get them all out...there are a lot, forget it. Go to a pro or shave him in those spots because it's not worth associating grooming with pain. It's just not. Are you just trying to pull the comb through them or are you taking your fingers and painstakingly pulling them apart like untying a knot? I remember spending lots of time doing that when Matisse was in a show coat while going through coat change. You have to gently work it out, one by one. Hopefully you don't get too many. 

Whenever something is giving a dog trouble, break it down into smaller..._much_ smaller parts. Make everything about it, every part of it more mild or for a shorter time. Whatever you can think of that can break it into baby steps to make it easier for the dog (but still get some of it done) do it. So with this, next time do only the brushing of a couple tangles stay under his threshold of tolerance. Quit before it gets too much for him. In fact, quit at a spot where he's having a pretty decent time of it. Later on in the day do a couple more tangles, but be careful not to cause pulling/pain. Later on, do the feet or one foot or one or toes, whatever you think is staying under his tolerance threshold. If he had a lot of stress that day from something entirely different, take that into account. Maybe he can't take as much today as he did yesterday. Make it as pleasurable as possible by adding something super duper tasty, stop in between your task and give a little love, a little game...just for a couple seconds, then do a tad more. Lots of praise. 

Be sure and don't use any kind of punishment because that can escalate this behavior. Right now he's _communicating_ with you. He's telling you it hurts and to please stop. If he is told not to growl or snarl (not that you are...just in general) he will learn to suppress that and he may actually bite straight away. The behavior will escalate and he may become perturbed earlier on in the process than before...as he can develop back chaining. For example, you start getting out your grooming equipment and haven't even touched him and he becomes aggressive. So, that said, no punishment, but praise him for letting you know and stop doing what you're doing. But do it in a way next session that sets him up to succeed, a milder way, shorter time spent, extra good treats etc.

If shaving the feet is particularly worrisome, just turn on the clippers but don't shave. Maybe he needs more conditioning. Or was this a situation where he_ IS_ accustomed to shaving the feet but he had had enough already with the mats? 

Anyhow, it's a matter of starting over and conditioning him, starting smaller and building back up. But having too much painful pulling of mats is counter-productive. Every dog has his tolerance level and they can be at different places at different times, in different contexts, depending on what else the dog has experienced that day. It can vary from one time to another with the same dog. So, watch him, if he shows signs of stress, quit early and on a good note. Come back to it later. Be sure to reinforce with high value stuff. And don't let him get more than a couple of mats. If it is causing him too much stress and pain, he needs to be shaved.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent advice from PB - I would have him clipped down to a short, manageable style until he is through coat change, and brush him every day. Seems to me that for a happy, friendly, cheerful dog to have to resort to lip curling it must have hurt a lot - it's just not worth it for the sake of fluff! Once his adult coat is in it will be much easier to manage a longer coat, if that is what you prefer.

When I accidentally hurt or startle my dogs, or have to unavoidably do something briefly painful for their own good, we have a mutual apology session. A few seconds of cuddles and sorries, morphing if possible into a silly game. It seems to reset our minds, and helps them shake off the experience.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

snow0160, ah, the crunchy from being mouthed hair! Have you tried using a diluted spray of Cowboy Magic and then brushing Lucky? My Wilson used to tangle horribly, and also loved to play in mud. I found that keeping a spray bottle right by the door, reminded me to spritz him and then the brush out would be much easier. I will confess when his line combing took more than three hours I would give him a trim. Here's the short and long version of my boys' coats.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

The coat change is a pain isn't it! Right now Honey is getting a break because she just got cut fairly short but I don't doubt she is done yet. :'( Sounds like he could be cut down a good bit and he'll feel better. Mine gets really crabby with brushing every day too. Sometimes I have to muzzle her for brushing when she has too many mats in sensitive areas.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I keep getting into arguments with my husband over shaving Lucky. He is very much against shaving him. I keep telling him that his primary concern should be the dog rather than how HE wants the dog to look. I keep showing him different poodle clips that he might go for but he doesn't like any of them. The only success I've had is getting him to appreciate Lucky's shaved face. Lucky did snarl at him rather than me yesterday and he told me that he will brush him daily from now on. I don't really know whether to believe him because he only gets the surface mats out. 
Also, I must say something that has been bugging me for a while. After I shaved Lucky months ago, his mother, our neighbor, and including my mom all seemed to make comments about how the poodle cut is unflattering. They would say "oh I really miss his puppy cut...he looks like a different dog now." Ironically, my father is the only one liked the poodle cut. If it was only up to me, I would clip him pretty short until his coat change is over. Also, I've been wanting to take Lucky to the dog park but I have a bad back so I can't bathe him myself when he returns. I need my husband to lift him into the tub and onto the grooming table. My husband gets mad whenever I take him to the park because he would have to help me wash and blow dry Lucky, which turns into a 2-hour ordeal. I understand why he would find this annoying. Poor dog has not been to the park in about a month and his energy level has definitely picked up. Lucky's favorite dog park has a beach and lake and he enjoys rolling. I can yell at him and he would stop but he looks like he is having so much fun rolling and romping in the waters. 
Also I wanted to add, after the 2-hour wash and brush, Lucky gets very sad. He is noticeably annoyed and hides underneath the bed for the whole day. Sometimes, his unhappy mood extends to the next morning. 
I think I really could use some advice on how to convince my husband to shave Lucky.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Snow - I'm sorry to hear about all the mats. Sammy is going through a coat change and he gets tangles all the time. When you talk about "shaving" Lucky, how short are you talking about? I put Sammy in a 3/8" clip and while it's short, but not "shaved" to me. It is so much more manageable, and Sammy seems to be really comfortable. I may try a longer clip as his coat change finish up.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky's current coat is very long probably 1.25 inches from the roots. I was thinking of half an inch even if I were to shave him. How long does it take to go through coat changes? Lucky is a year old and I was looking at past posts and it looked like most poodles start at 8 months. Should he be done by now?


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Half an inch sounds really good to me. I think you ought to try it, since he's having a hard time . Just snip it off when no one is looking . They grow back! 

Sammy is till going through it and he turned one 2 weeks ago. I have read that coat change can continue till 18 months somewhere...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> I keep getting into arguments with my husband over shaving Lucky. He is very much against shaving him. I keep telling him that his primary concern should be the dog rather than how HE wants the dog to look. I keep showing him different poodle clips that he might go for but he doesn't like any of them. The only success I've had is getting him to appreciate Lucky's shaved face. Lucky did snarl at him rather than me yesterday and he told me that he will brush him daily from now on. I don't really know whether to believe him because he only gets the surface mats out.
> Also, I must say something that has been bugging me for a while. After I shaved Lucky months ago, his mother, our neighbor, and including my mom all seemed to make comments about how the poodle cut is unflattering. They would say "oh I really miss his puppy cut...he looks like a different dog now." Ironically, my father is the only one liked the poodle cut. If it was only up to me, I would clip him pretty short until his coat change is over. Also, I've been wanting to take Lucky to the dog park but I have a bad back so I can't bathe him myself when he returns. I need my husband to lift him into the tub and onto the grooming table. My husband gets mad whenever I take him to the park because he would have to help me wash and blow dry Lucky, which turns into a 2-hour ordeal. I understand why he would find this annoying. Poor dog has not been to the park in about a month and his energy level has definitely picked up. Lucky's favorite dog park has a beach and lake and he enjoys rolling. I can yell at him and he would stop but he looks like he is having so much fun rolling and romping in the waters.
> Also I wanted to add, after the 2-hour wash and brush, Lucky gets very sad. He is noticeably annoyed and hides underneath the bed for the whole day. Sometimes, his unhappy mood extends to the next morning.
> I think I really could use some advice on how to convince my husband to shave Lucky.


I would threaten divorce (kidding, but not fully). Isn't Lucky YOUR dog? If your hubby wants him in a longer coat style, he should brush him EVERY day and if he makes a mistake, he should clip the mat out, not try to brush it out! Ouch! Using a spray like Cowboy Magic should help with the brushing. And you have to use a comb after the brush EVERY time. Gently! Then your hubby can bathe Lucky after he gets super dirty. But if you decide to clip him down (which I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND given your circumstances), your hubby should respect that. And who cares what all of his relatives say? It's YOUR dog. I would flat out ignore all the comments. I don't give a rat's a** what anyone thinks of my dogs' clips. Luckily, my family has never made snide remarks, but if they did, I would just ignore them. 

Good luck, gf


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have always kept Buck's fur, beneath the mat threshold. He has a topknot, fluffy tail and ears, plenty poodley but comfortable in our heat. I would use the heat argument with DH. I don't know how Kit is going to manage a Florida summer!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, if keeping poor Lucky's coat long and fluffy means he gets no fun and games at the park and beach, is bored and filled with frustrated energy, AND has to endure painful dematting into the bargain, I think it is for your husband to justify keeping him long and fluffy, rather than you argue the case for clipping him short! I would make it a welfare issue - which would Lucky prefer?!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

When it comes to the welfare of my dog, I do what is best for the dog, not what anyone else wants for themselves. So, I wouldn't be trying to convince anyone. I'd just do it and if your husband asks what happened, explain that it was necessary and it will grow back. The dog needs to come first in this case, not your husband.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

alright. Time for Lucky to get a Miami cut!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am with everyone else....comfort always comes before fashion!

Poppy went really short at 8 months, due to coat change. She has a topknot, fluffy ears and fluffy tail. Her ears have begun to mat within minutes of being brushed and she hates them being brushed now. She sees the groomer next week and her ears will go short until coat change is over.

Her trips to the dog park, several times a week, result in stiff gooey ears from other dog's saliva and she gets bits of bark and twigs caught up in the ears as well. It is not fun for her to have me clean her ears up, no matter how much detangler is used.

Her comfort is always primary.

We can do more fluff when coat change is over.

Short ears here we come!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> I don't know how Kit is going to manage a Florida summer!


It is interesting you pointed this out. Sahara, my previous Maremma is an indoor dog who really appreciated the AC. During the summer we would go on walks and she walks very quickly in the sun and slows down in the shade. If she is too hot she will start pulling you towards home. 

If she stays outside, what she does is dig a really big hole outside. This is usually a very large hole more like a trench. It is so big you can only the top of her head. She also only goes outside to take a dip in the pool and comes inside immediately. This dog had a sense of humor. I noticed Kit doing the same thing. I always assumed it was because my previous dog was old, wise, and experienced but it seems to be instinct. It is strange, Lucky is never like that. He only digs for fun. I catch him digging out tree roots and then he breaks the root and toss it around to play fetch with himself. Lucky also doesn't particularly mind being in the sun whereas Kit is always under a shaded tree. 

PS I am going to totally post some photos of him after his haircut. I want him to have fun at the dog park.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Viking Queen said:


> Her trips to the dog park, several times a week, result in stiff gooey ears from other dog's saliva and she gets bits of bark and twigs caught up in the ears as well.


Yes! Kit drools all over Lucky when they play and vice versa. Her head would get all sticky like she has hair gel. But her hair falls off and she is very easy. Lucky's hair would mat because of Kit's drool. His mats are located around his head and legs where she mouths him.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

snow0160 said:


> It is interesting you pointed this out. Sahara, my previous Maremma is an indoor dog who really appreciated the AC. During the summer we would go on walks and she walks very quickly in the sun and slows down in the shade. If she is too hot she will start pulling you towards home.
> 
> If she stays outside, what she does is dig a really big hole outside. This is usually a very large hole more like a trench. It is so big you can only the top of her head. She also only goes outside to take a dip in the pool and comes inside immediately. This dog had a sense of humor. I noticed Kit doing the same thing. I always assumed it was because my previous dog was old, wise, and experienced but it seems to be instinct. It is strange, Lucky is never like that. He only digs for fun. I catch him digging out tree roots and then he breaks the root and toss it around to play fetch with himself. Lucky also doesn't particularly mind being in the sun whereas Kit is always under a shaded tree.
> 
> PS I am going to totally post some photos of him after his haircut. I want him to have fun at the dog park.


Please please please post before and afters! I'm glad to hear you are getting his hair cut. Just remind your husband that it is for everyone's good. Happy dog = happy owners!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Be sure to provide your husband with a reinforcer just after the Miami clip is finished. Always pair a good time with the thing he didn't want to do. :act-up::alberteinstein:

:hug::in-love::kissing::knuddel::love2::couch2:


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm going to clip him myself this evening


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry for the late update but shaving him myself was not as easy as I had imagined. I went pretty short and down to quarter inch. So it looks a bit uneven and I am going to ask the groomer to fix it. The Miami clip seems like the best choice until his coat is done. Ok he did snarl at me. I had scissors under his ears and I wanted to shorten his neck hair and he snarled at the sound of the scissors closing. I wasn't tugging at all. Nothing was being pulled he was just mad. It was for this reason I didn't touch his face. That was quite freaky. My husband said he is in a weird mood lately and snarled at Kit when she cornered him to play. He hasn't reached 50lbs. That is when I am suppose to neuter him according to the vet. Is the aggressive behavior caused by puberty? I mean I am a bit shocked he has any mean bone in his body. He has been the most tolerant and gentle dog. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

My husband even helped out with the brushing although he was a bit spooked to see lucky so grumpy. Here is a photo









This dog seriously lost 5 lbs of hair. Turns out he is very lean and narrow but eats like a horse. The vet said he isn't underweight. He was all fluff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww....he's super cute in his short coat actually. And it should be so much easier now and he'll experience less pain. Can you get his leg hair a tad shorter? That should help him believe you that it's not only not so bad, but actually a nice time with you for this brushing. Do it every day, even a couple times, with some yummy treats and some play time in between. Keep it short and sweet. 

No, being intact does not make him more "aggressive." In fact, this is not being aggressive. It's being defensive. He's snarling out of fear. He's anticipating pain most likely. So, my suggestion is now that you've discovered the scissors making that noise close to his ears is freaking him out, hold the scissors further away and go snip, snip, snip in the air and feed him with your other hand some bits of Porterhouse steak. lol, j/k. but something good. Use your silly, playful, squeaky voice and make it a game. You'll need to gain his trust back because he has become afraid of being hurt by this grooming business. Over some time, you can move the scissors closer or snip an area...just a few little spots where he _isn't_ as worried...just to show him the scissors won't hurt. Then work toward going up near his head.

Be sure you've got it in your mind before you start that this is going to be easy, a nice bonding time, pain free, short session....don't be nervous. Don't worry. All that trepidation will rub off on Lucky. And he'll think, "oh dear...something must be wrong." So, fake it if you're worried. And make it a short session for now, not only for his benefit but for yours too. 

I'm sorry you're having such bad time. But it's so important to get this under control because you've got a life time of grooming to do. If you need help you might consult with a certified behaviorist to help you out. Don't use a trainer who goes by the show 'em who's boss thing. That will cause more trouble.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You did a very good job, I love the way he looks !

Who is Kit ? If Kit is a person, I am very worried. I think you should have your dog evaluated by a good trainer. Don't disregard this behavior as being grumpiness. It's not. At 50+ lbs, a dog can inflict serious injury and snarling should not be tolerated.

Not being fixed has nothing to do with it either. I would say he is maturing and his temperament is building and not necessarily interesting traits are coming out. Good news is, it's a young dog so it's more easily fixed.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Dechi Kit is a puppy. They play pretty rough. Lucky pounces on Kit and it makes her super happy and excitable so she gets a bit annoying. She is really clingy and follows him around. Lucky wanted to hang in the crate by himself to relax and she followed him in there. She goes in and sprawls diagonally across the crate leaving Lucky no room. For some weird reason he doesn't move her or make her move and retreats to the corner looking seriously angry. He doesn't want to step on her to even exit the crate. This is some odd behavior given his pounce play behavior. Lucky is very jumpy. He never jumps on people but he jumps on other dogs. If he was so jumpy he should have just moved Kit instead of snarly face. He plays very rough and is very careful and restrained when he isn't playing. I would say if Lucky was a person, he reminds me of my mother. She is very tolerant usually and doesn't express her frustrations but when she gets mad it feels like it comes out of the left field without much warning because she lets that anger build. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Lucky looks fabulous in his new style!!! I second pb's suggestion on shortening the legs. Sammy gets a LOT of tangles on his legs, and he doesn't enjoy combing there, too. 

I hope Lucky likes his new haitcut, and yay for more playtime for him and Kit!!!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Quick question. Lucky turns a year old this month and has plaque on his back molars. Is that bad genes? My pug's dog's teeth at a year was immaculate whereas the Pomeranian gets his teeth cleaned every 6 months like a person. We go to an non anesthetic dental lady who also is a real human hygienist. We started taking him there because she does a way better job than the vet. I wonder if I should take Lucky too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He looks so cute - like a puppy. I know what you mean about how much hair can come off these dogs - it's amazing. And then the shock of how skinny they are haha.

Do you think that sometimes Lucky needs some time away from Kit? Maybe the cue when he goes into his crate is when he wants needs a physical separation to relax by himself?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would shorten the legs as others have suggested. Remember it is hair and grows the way our hair does. You don't need to wait for the coat to shed out to have something new to work with. Lucky being comfortable matters more than anything else. If you make him short all over and then retrain him on being happier about grooming while it is short and there are no tangles it will pay back for his whole life in better grooming time.

As far as his teeth go, plaque and tartar are related to many things; diet; individual physiology, access to things to chew on and the like. Javelin has had tartar issues, but since switching to home cooked food and making sure he gets plenty of buffalo ears or salmon skins to chew his teeth have gotten a lot better. I found it easier to get the tartar that was there off after we changed food and his teeth have stayed cleaner with his having a good chewie four or five days a week.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I am not going to touch Lucky's hair anymore. Lucky has an appointment with the groomers Monday at noon. I have been feeding Lucky Acana meadow, wild Atlantic and as a puppy Fromm large puppy. I make a lot of home made treats for Lucky but all of them must be bland due to food sensitivity. Lucky doesn't get upset if you do his body but he is just not happy about the face and paws with the clippers and scissors. He is fine with brushing of the face and paws. I hope the groomer can even him out and work on his leg and head. I do want to keep his giant paws. He doesn't mind being brushed there at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope that Lucky doesn't have any problems at the groomer, and that she can finish the groom. He is an adorable looking boy! I agree with everyone else about just shaving him down and giving him a break. 

I would also recommend to start keeping Kit out of Luckys crate. That is his bed, his personal space that she is totally invading and pushing herself on. He deserves to have a place to go to get away from her even if she wants to be with him.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Even if he doesn't mind his legs being brushed, if you pull on a tangle (because his legs will still get tangles) you're reiterating to him that this grooming can cause pain. I'd want to break that thought process completely. Grooming is pleasant. There's no pain ever. That way...later on when you grow him out a little bit, he'll be starting with a fresh slate sort of. I've kept my poodles with short coats but rather longish hair on their legs. It's been getting little tangles lately and even though I'm careful, occasionally I rip through one and it hurts. Ouch! So, I'm thinking of cutting their hair way shorter on the legs too this next time, which I need to do within about a week or so. 

I don't know...I'd not want to cause this dog who's reacting_ this_ way _*ANY*_ pain at all for quite some time, no matter where on his body it is...let his brain _re-set._ (kind of like a computer re-booting) lol. Then you can start fresh and show him that there's nothin' to it!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

short hair is so much easier to clean after you get home from the dog park. Here are some of my videos. I noticed he is more confident and energetic with short hair. I think he likes it too [emoji847]
https://youtu.be/runIcCokBAU
https://youtu.be/SPIAMLN3jU8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He's having a wee of a time. Cute.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

He looks like he had a great workout! And all those people in shorts!!! (We are having a blast of winter today). I love all those shady trees. The trees must make it so much manageable to be in the sun!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You made a valiant start. The groomer will undoubtedly report that he was no trouble at all. They're all business and so assured. Then you can easily make grooming fun again, where no one is dreading it.

I agree your teenager may get annoyed with Kit's drape on top of him guard technique, especially in his crate. She must be hot and heavy, lol!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry, the quality is horrible because I uploaded it from my phone and must have not clicked HD upload onto youtube. I will upload the HD versions later when I have my computer and more time.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I am going to upload the video into the dog park thread. I also have a controversial video.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

What a great park you have. 

It sure beats our city-center, super crowded, fake grass park. Lucky is having such fun!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Ok I took him to the groomers and I just got him. Here are some photos

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Love the My Little Pony feet!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

He looks very cute! Did the groomer have any issues?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Nope. He was a bit nervous and drooled all over her. He didn't want to go into the shop but was a good boy. Lucky gets brushed often but not shaved. The groomer didn't have any problems with him. Usually the groomer is an assistant but this time it was the owner who did him. This woman is like a grooming genius. She is the only person in the world who could groom my cat. My cat spunky turns into a demon when I brush or touch him in the wrong spot; however, he lets this woman do whatever she wants to him. I should videotape what happens when I have to feed the spunk man a pill. We generally have to burrito him in a towel lol.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

What a cutie pie! I'm glad that went well. I bet you will all be much happier with his coat like that.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

fjm said:


> Love the My Little Pony feet!


So do I - this new clip really suits him. I hope your DH loves Lucky's new style.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

He looks great! Love that clip on him.


----------



## specie (Feb 27, 2014)

Sounds like Lucky doesn't like your husband grooming him! In my experience, men without some kind of pro grooming experience are generally too harsh on poodles and need to be taught how to do it gently and effectively. I keep my mini in a puppy cut, with a short body (#5 or 7) and legs a little longer (3/8" comb over 30 blade) because I am a fulltime RVer and we are in the great outdoors much of the time. I let her topknot grow, as that is easy to brush out and doesn't get as wet/dirty as the legs, and she looks terrific!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

fjm said:


> Love the My Little Pony feet!




Haha I love this comment. My little pony is very much part of my childhood. My friend said he looks like a Clydesdale with an afro. My husband just saw him and said he doesn't mind the new do because it is done really well. I spent like hours on Lucky and it looked really bad lol. There was one thing he didn't like which was that he is still unneutered and his sack is totally in your face now that his hair is super short. He wished he could wear some pants and was shocked it he let them shave the nether region. I remember the groomer actually commented about it and that he was an angel when she went there but he was a bit nervous around the head. The only thing the groomer couldn't fix was his visor because I chopped it off too far because I was worried he couldn't see.


Here is a photo of Lucky's brother Murphy who also got a short haircut.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Awww! It really suits him and will give you and DH more time to brush Kit


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

snow0160 said:


> Haha I love this comment. My little pony is very much part of my childhood. My friend said he looks like a Clydesdale with an afro. My husband just saw him and said he doesn't mind the new do because it is done really well. I spent like hours on Lucky and it looked really bad lol. *There was one thing he didn't like which was that he is still unneutered and his sack is totally in your face now that his hair is super short. He wished he could wear some pants and was shocked it he let them shave the nether region.* I remember the groomer actually commented about it and that he was an angel when she went there but he was a bit nervous around the head. The only thing the groomer couldn't fix was his visor because I chopped it off too far because I was worried he couldn't see.
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of Lucky's brother Murphy who also got a short haircut.


Are you kidding???????? You should all be proud of his wholeness...his ability to perpetuate the species, the amazingness of those balls that hold the miracle of life. All poodledum should be glad. Now don't you dare cover up his wonderful jewels! Or we'll give you a piece of our mind! You see, our Mom whisked us to the vet and what they did to us was as bad as a beheading. Lucky is lucky. And he's very handsome in his new coiffer. And Murphy is also very nice looking.

Sincerely, Matisse and Maurice. Harumph! :argh:


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Aww thanks such a cute response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

He really looks cute and I LOVE his fluffy feet/legs!

She did a great job on him and I hope next time will be much less scary for him.

He is adorable!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

This morning I noticed Lucky was cut on his scrotum/balls. My husband told me yesterday Lucky sat on Kit's head and she play with him as normal. Unfortunately, he has no hair to protect him from her sharp little paws so he has a scratch on his balls and on his leg. His scratches looks like my leg actually. I don't remember Lucky having sharp claws like this when I got him at 16 weeks but Kit is still 13 weeks. We had them ground down but it is still really sharp. Also I think Lucky has soft paws. Is that a poodle thing? When he steps on you it doesn't really hurt. He is like a cat.


----------

